# Open Invitation



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have enough room in my front yard for *MORTALS* to throw. I am 3 tenths of a mile from the black top, all but a small bit is open field.

Why don't we try to schedule a "practice" session. I am land locked just north of Fayetteville, NC. I don't have the luxury of having everyday access to distance casters. I am sure I am not the only one. That is what spawned this idea. It could be a chance for those who have never been measured to pull a tape. Those who don't have access to a convenient field here is your chance. We can possibly make this a once a month thing if there is enough interest.

Bottom line, I am going to be throwing as much as possible by myself. I just thought that a group of us meeting on a Sat or something would help us improve our form by watching each other. I am sure that if we get an established group it wouldn't be hard to eventually get Tommy to head this way, we are about an hour and a half away from him. What better way to practice then in a clean worry free environment. The field I am referring to is basically a level hay field, no trees to dodge. Who knows, maybe we can turn this into an annual "local" amateur tournament....

I am open for any Sat. that anyone wants to throw. Sunday is limited 'cause there is a church on the other side of the field. A few of us would be fine, if there is a group, it might be better on Saturday.

Let me know if anyone is interested....


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

how wide is the field? I might ride up one Saturday, haven't cast since the spring tourneys. Right off I-95 are ya?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

About 20 minutes from 95. roughly. I can't say exactly how wide it is. I am going as soon as I am finished typing to pick up a wheel to measure length and width. I am learning OTG and have thrown some WILD casts in the beginning. I never had a problem coming close to anything. I applied thumb as soon as I realized my weight going stray, yes resulting in burn....OUCH LOL If a caster has ANY control concerning direction, width of this field is not an issue.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*side does matter !*

I had a few baseball cast that went extremely far- on top of somebody's slate roof. and the second time it happened was my last time in that park. Ball seemed to carry 25% further without dragging all that line with it! Yes so the sides do matter. :redface:


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Distance casting*

Kingfeeder I live in Fayetteville and am interested and just sent you a PM.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

darrel said:


> I had a few baseball cast that went extremely far- on top of somebody's slate roof. and the second time it happened was my last time in that park. Ball seemed to carry 25% further without dragging all that line with it! Yes so the sides do matter. :redface:


Take into account for crack offs...Those can travel extreamly far, I have had some go into the woods well over 350 yards away. Once that lead is free it will sail! Just be cautious.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess it is about 100-130 yards wide. If there are ambitious crack-offs that seem they may try to get in harms way, I have access to other fields that are much larger. I am not saying you can stretch your 900' legs here, but for those of us still trying to learn our form, we should be crack off safe. When it gets to the point that I am hitting large numbers, I will just move to another field. We have family who are farmers. Farmers = hay fields....


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

sounds like an adequate place to practice. I'm sure it wouldn't take to much to interest Tommy, he loves to cast and an hour and half ride is not much of a barrier. If you get it going let me know, I'll join ya.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I just looked again to try to determine length and width. My driveway separates 2 fields. Each roughly 100 yards wide. Add in the "right of way" area around my driveway, I would say each field is about 120 yards wide. Which gives me an overall width of about 200-240 yds. Now for length. The one on the left side of my driveway is a full .3 miles long with nothing but my pond on the other side. Behind the 5 acre pond is about 73 acres of woods. No problems there. My front yard, the other field on the right of my driveway, has a church on the main road. I have to measure that to say how long it is. It is a little shorter then the field on the left. For a visual, think rectangle with my driveway going through the middle length ways.

Right now, since I am trying to learn, I have not pulled a tape. I really don't care how far I am throwing. I have the reel "tight" and am throwing 4 and a tennis ball trying to simulate around 150 grams. I do this to make sure i have no problems retrieving the weight. Once i am confident that I am getting as much out of my form as I can, then I will switch out to a magged reel, loose the ball, and let 'er fly to see how much more learning I have to do. 

But for now, with the ball, I will never come close to the church in front of me. The tennis ball will stop a crack off pretty quickly. When I get close to danger without the ball, I can throw in the other field towards the pond. More then enough room for mortals. That is why I mentioned at first about a "practice" field. I figure we can reserve the field on the left for actual throwing for bragging rights. LOL


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I wish I could go, I could learn so much but I'm here in Tacoma, Oh well.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wayne is right. I love to cast and it wouldn't be too hard to convince me to travel to Fayetteville.

Looks like there may be some potential for a Piedmont Casting Club... 

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Wayne is right. I love to cast and it wouldn't be too hard to convince me to travel to Fayetteville.
> 
> Looks like there may be some potential for a Piedmont Casting Club...
> 
> Tommy



Count me in, lived in Fayettevile for many years, still have fishing buddies in the area, more than willing to come down and check it out.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

jeez. i wish i had this kinda space in brooklyn.
even with i go the public shorelines.
i get stared at oddly just casting a sinker into the water.

so it forces me to head to the fishing beaches with my permit.
just because no one is around.

sigh. =[


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

ooeric said:


> jeez. i wish i had this kinda space in brooklyn.
> even with i go the public shorelines.
> i get stared at oddly just casting a sinker into the water.
> 
> ...



You got plenty of room in Brooklyn, McCarren Park Pool.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Sounds like a plan...*

...in the making. I live in Burgaw and would be up for a ride your way.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Let's set something up for the 24th of November. I was wanting to wait for the "left" field to be cleared. There are beans in it right now. We can throw in the field right in front of me. More then adequate for an initial practice session. If the end of the field is found too quickly, a tennis ball can be added if necessary. I will measure it out and give more specifics on here. Contact me directly at [email protected] for directions. I am thinking about noonish. I am open to any suggestions. I was just thinking by noon, the chill should be off the air. Let me know something guys.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

scratch that 24th deal. My wife reminded me of a wedding that we are going to. Anyone up for the 23rd? That _should_ be the day after thanksgiving, if not, we will be looking at the 1st.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Besides, come to think about it, I do have access to a driving range that was shut down earlier this year. 300yds, with acres of woods past it. If it can handle a "hook" or a "slice" then it _should_ be able to handle a crack off.......maybe..


----------

